# Why Did I Wait So Long?



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Nice to know about Hirsch carving tools, my next planned experience when I complete the current project.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

One of the things that stops me from picking up carving is deciding which tools I need. There's a huge variety, and different people recommend different "starter sets".

How did you decide which six you needed to get started?


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Something to be said for the German tools, my Two Cherries chisels are amazing! Just wish they weren't so darn pretty!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> One of the things that stops me from picking up carving is deciding which tools I need. There's a huge variety, and different people recommend different "starter sets".
> 
> How did you decide which six you needed to get started?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, I decided on my set based on Perter Follansbee's basic set …










... given that I'm only interested in 17th-Century New England carving


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Andre, my understanding is that Hirsch and Two Cherries are the same gouges - made in the same plant in Germany.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Andre, my understanding is that Hirsch and Two Cherries are the same gouges - made in the same plant in Germany.
> 
> - jdh122


Yes, the gouges are very similar. The difference lies in the fact that the Hirsch tools are the original line being produced continuously since 1780. The two Cherries line is a collaboration with Schmitt & Co., having been produced since 1858. Both are quality tools.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> How did you decide which six you needed to get started?
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Dave, to further describe my set …










From left to right: 10mm #7; 14mm #5; 18mm #9; 20mm #5; 20mm #7; 10mm #41


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks, Ron. I guess if I could narrow down what kind of carving I'd like to do it would be easier, but I haven't figured that out yet. Ah well. There's time.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad you found the set that makes life easier. They look to be good quality. I have to say there are a lot of times we don't jump in and buy the best when we go on a new journey.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Glad you found the set that makes life easier. They look to be good quality. I have to say there are a lot of times we don t jump in and buy the best when we go on a new journey.
> 
> - doubleDD


That's very profound, Dave. I did have a very inexpensive set of gouges, but the profiles looked nothing like what Peter Follansbee uses. I tried to sharpen them, but ground them down to nubs. Wanting to emulate his work, I felt I had no alternative. These tools definitely make life easier, and I'm so glad I took the leap.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Thanks, Ron. I guess if I could narrow down what kind of carving I'd like to do it would be easier, but I haven't figured that out yet. Ah well. There's time.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I can see hoe that can be confusing. I'm happy being a flat boarder … LOL!


----------



## Blackberry (Mar 30, 2015)

Based on the title I thought you were going to say you added electricity to the shop!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Based on the title I thought you were going to say you added electricity to the shop!
> 
> - Blackberry


*Blasphemy!*


----------



## Blackberry (Mar 30, 2015)

> Based on the title I thought you were going to say you added electricity to the shop!
> 
> - Blackberry
> 
> ...


That's funny, I saw that response a mile away.


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice set. I like Peter's style and have a similar set of profiles but have not been able to produce those results. He makes it look so easy!!

Your carving turned out great!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Nice set. I like Peter s style and have a similar set of profiles but have not been able to produce those results. He makes it look so easy!!
> 
> Your carving turned out great!
> 
> - wrenchhead


Thank you. Remember, Peter works with green wood. I have found if the wood is wet it cuts easier. I use a 50/50 mixture of water and isopropyl alcohol, and dab the area I'm carving with a wet rag. This works well for me.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Welp, I done gone and ordered the cabinetmaker's set of chisels from Lee Valley… based on your review. I was waiting for someone to tell me what to get, since I don't know what is good. I have a project in mind: Candlesticks. I want to carve the tops. Ron, (or anybody that's commented) where did you go to learn what you've learned so far? Your work looks great!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Like this!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Welp, I done gone and ordered the cabinetmaker s set of chisels from Lee Valley… based on your review. I was waiting for someone to tell me what to get, since I don t know what is good. I have a project in mind: Candlesticks. I want to carve the tops. Ron, (or anybody that s commented) where did you go to learn what you ve learned so far? Your work looks great!
> 
> - PPK


Pete, thank you… all I did was stare at Peter Follansbee's work 'til my eyes bled… seriously!


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Okee dokee, I shall commence staring. I mean, the guy's name alone is phenomenal… should be some talent by osmosis available being's as I've been endowed with the same [fantastic] name.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I actually do (did) a fair amount of leather carving when I was young, and I think that's what attracts me to this style of carving. I think i actually COULD do it since it's more 2D-ish, as opposed to the "3D" form of carving. I've tried carving out actual forms from a block and that doesn't go so well…


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I actually do (did) a fair amount of leather carving when I was young, and I think that s what attracts me to this style of carving. I think i actually COULD do it since it s more 2D-ish, as opposed to the "3D" form of carving. I ve tried carving out actual forms from a block and that doesn t go so well…
> 
> - PPK


The design you posted above is most definitively conducive to 17th-century carving. Are you thinking lunettes or rosettes?


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Good question. I don't really know. I like lilies a lot, but will have to try my hand at making one before I commit to that. Most of what I've done in leather are rosettes.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Good question. I don t really know. I like lilies a lot, but will have to try my hand at making one before I commit to that. Most of what I ve done in leather are rosettes.
> 
> - PPK


I'm sure whatever you decide will look great. Keep the wood wet, have fun and good luck!


----------

